# Slide outs



## F15Budman (Aug 11, 2017)

Got a question. When your camper is at home between trips, do ya'll leave your slide outs in or out. Thanks


----------



## Bama B (Aug 11, 2017)

In. Less chance of leaks and critters. Keeps your seals secure also. Just open occasionally wipe your seals off and clean. Keep oiled or lube to prevent drying out and cracking


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 11, 2017)

Mine stays out a good bit.  But mine is in a building and not out in the open.

Id keep it in if it were in the weather


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 12, 2017)

Mine is about 50/50. Mine stays under a large pole barn and out of the elements too. During the off season they are in. From about March till Novemberish they stay out unless its gonna be a long spell between trips. Having 3 slides just makes it easier to get in and out as well as going in to check on things. I to recommend periodic attention to the seals with some sort of protectant.


----------



## Big7 (Aug 12, 2017)

IN... The weight takes a toll if left out..

I'm talking about big-un's.

Pop up's may be a different.
Not in my wheelhouse..


----------



## Greene728 (Aug 13, 2017)

Big7 said:


> IN... The weight takes a toll if left out..
> 
> I'm talking about big-un's.
> 
> ...



Please explain. I'd like to hear why this is. Many live full time in their RV's with slides always out and I've never heard anything like this. My understanding is manufacture's actually engineer for the slides to be out most of the time rather than in. Not saying your wrong, just would like to hear why or examples.


----------

